# Traps and trapping.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have a look, if you like it I have more and will be making more. Requests welcome.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice vid, just saw it.

Nice knife also, the notch in the blade near the tip is that for striking a firesteel.
BTW what kind of knife is it

Cheers Arne


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice project. I have never been a fan of the Figure 4 in my area, too much wind and rocks or logs for the deaddrop are hard to find. Interesting though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent instructional! Very impressive the sensitivity to the trigger.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Another great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You have me on a mission of the mind.


----------

